# Replica Aircraft for Museum Inquiry



## marianmadalin91 (May 1, 2020)

Can anyone from here build/make for me as a sponsorship/donation a 1:1 aircraft replica for static display into a 100% nonprofit aviation museum ? Thank you.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Marian,

Welcome to Router Forums. Please take a moment to update your profile (see "Edit Profile" in the upper right of your screen just below your sign on ID) Doing this will put your first name in the box to the left of your posts where N/a is presently located. We already have way too many members with that first name. 

A former friend of mine made the Pan Am China Clipper model that's in the Smithsonian, but you are a few years too late for him to be able to help you. 

We have quite a few woodworkers and model makers here, so one of them might be able to help you. Just check back over the next few days to see if one of them has responded. By the way, what airplane do you want modeled, and are you sure you want 1:1? A full size airplane takes a lot of time to build, even if it won't be flown.

Charley


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

CharleyL said:


> By the way, what airplane do you want modeled, and are you sure you want 1:1? A full size airplane takes a lot of time to build, even if it won't be flown.


Yeah. I just did a search looking for time to build, and cost, of a WWI plane - figured that was about as simple as you can get. Only thing I found really that a flyable WWI replica would take 2 years working full time every day. Didn't say if that was a kit (they do sell them), or from scratch. Also did not say if that was by one man, or more. I was trying to find time, so didn't look into pricing on anything, whatever, won't be cheap I'll bet. Even with a non-flying plane, it will take time, and a good chunk of money, full size at least. I would say a large model would be more likely to be able for one man to make, faster to make, and cost a lot less.

Oh yeah, where is this museum, and its name?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

marianmadalin91 said:


> Can anyone from here build/make for me as a sponsorship/donation a 1:1 aircraft replica for static display into a 100% nonprofit aviation museum ? Thank you.


what aircraft are you wanting???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forum N/A...


----------



## marianmadalin91 (May 1, 2020)

CharleyL said:


> Marian,
> 
> Welcome to Router Forums. Please take a moment to update your profile (see "Edit Profile" in the upper right of your screen just below your sign on ID) Doing this will put your first name in the box to the left of your posts where N/a is presently located. We already have way too many members with that first name.
> 
> ...


Thank you again for your good thoughts and positive attitude , Charley. I will check back of course in a few days and respond with the model type and 3D files only to people who are strongly motivated to do so. I mean no offence but in my country and in other countries many people made many promises to help me but they didn't kept their word. It will be a nicely done WW2 fighter replica ( the length will be 6 to 7 meters long maximum) from plywood, polystyrene or fiberglass. The 3D frame(the body) will be split into small pieces, every piece will be cut on the CNC and then all the pieces assembled (like lego or puzzle pieces) . I would have done it myself, but in my country (Romania) people who have CNCs work for their own manufacturing companies and usually they are scumbag communist thinkers. What the heck, this is my beautiful land with ugly people. Thank you all for your support and help. Don't worry about the shipping, I will take care of it also. With a team of 3 people , it can be done in less than one month !!!


----------



## marianmadalin91 (May 1, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> marianmadalin91 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone from here build/make for me as a sponsorship/donation a 1:1 aircraft replica for static display into a 100% nonprofit aviation museum ? Thank you.
> ...


If you are strongly motivated and dead serious please send me a PM. A WW2 fighter replica (maximum length will be 6 to 7 meters) !!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

marianmadalin91 said:


> If you are strongly motivated and dead serious please send me a PM. A WW2 fighter replica (maximum length will be 6 to 7 meters) !!!


it won't be me... I'm the least motivated person you'll ever meet...
just trying to to get more information for the readership so they have some kind of idea what yur looking for...
you are some what vague...

could you at least fill in your basic profile...
which WWII craft specifically do you have in mind/want...
the smallest one I could find is a Yak-3 at 8.5m...
so is the scale acutally other than 1:1???

shipping is one thing...
who is paying for the material, you, is it out of pocket or donated by others???
paint??? who does that..
specifically, where will it end up???...

w/o root information you won't get much in the line of responses that you looking for...


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

You're asking for someone to make you a $250,000-$500,000 model for free.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

ger21 said:


> You're asking for someone to make you a $250,000-$500,000 model for free.


That's what it sounds like to me!

Why not just buy one that is no longer working for about the same price or less than it will cost to make a model?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> That's what it sounds like to me!
> 
> Why not just buy one that is no longer working for about the same price or less than it will cost to make a model?


I think they don't want to by anything...
you can and give it to them...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm thinkin' Gibbs in the basement...:grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

When I was a kid we built them out of balsawood and tissue paper with a rubber band engine. they really flew too, not very far tho, not not Romainia, but we hung them from the ceiling in our bedrooms.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

ger21 said:


> You're asking for someone to make you a $250,000-$500,000 model for free.


I don't think it would cost that much, after all, basically it would just be a hollow shell. Don't need fiberglass, just stretch light canvas or cloth over a frame then paint it (poor man's fiberglass). But anyway you look at it its going to cost more than just pocket change. 

A 3 man crew to make it, complete with CNC work, in a month, eh? I don't see it. Could quite possibly find 3, or more, willing to work on it. But how would you find them close enough to work together, we have members from a goodly number of countries, hard to coordinate working, even if they could afford the time and money to travel. Even in the States, be hard to fine 3 close enough to work together. And sounds like you figure all would have CNC machines. Possibly they would, but I think highly likely not. And if they did I think it would not be feasible to take a machine to a common work place, so CNC work would have to be at their home shops, which would mean a lot of time traveling, and gas money. I think there is going to have to be a whole lot of prior planning before any work on this could be started. I would say it would pretty much have to be done indoors, so that means time finding a place to work, and rental costs for that. Hmmm, take apart and put together. Hmmm. OK, detailed plans to whoever wants to work on it, then each person makes his/her part of the jigsaw puzzle, ships the finished part out, then it is all put together wherever. Just like they used to make things long ago, home shops, as in gun making - one family makes hammers, another makes triggers, and so on. Then the armory or whatever puts all the pieces together, and viola, a musket. Likely get a lot more volunteers that way, and should work. I am not volunteering by the way.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

I wonder if a project like that could be split up into say 500 or more pieces with many people making one or two parts with their individual skills. All parts could then be assembled at the final location. Although probably not a viable solution, that would take some pretty detailed plans and good project management, it's an intriguing idea. Oh, and don't ask me to be the project manager


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd jump right on it but my shop is too small!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

If I am correct,you are saying that you are looking for 3 or so many people to cut out the parts to this plane to your plans and spec.s and then you would pay to have these part shipped to you and you and a team would assemble them together.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> You're asking for someone to make you a $250,000-$500,000 model for free.


My biggest concern was he wanted a replica of the Spruce Goose


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Whoever decides to work on this, just remember - we want pictures.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> My biggest concern was *he* wanted a replica of the Spruce Goose


I thought the op was a woman(?)...'marianmadeline'


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

TBH, you'd be better off buying (or getting donated) your own CNC and doing it on site yourself with a team of friends.
Remember also we're in lockdown currently.
I don't have a CNC, but even if I did I hate to think how long it would need to run to make this.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> I thought the op was a woman


I thought they were a troll....




> TBH, you'd be better off buying (or getting donated) your own CNC


Having a CNC does not automatically give you the capabilities to pull this off. If someone has the abilities to do this, they don't need a CNC. They didn't have CNC's in WWII when they built the originals.

Unless someone hands you ready to cut CAD files, you'd likely be looking at hundreds of hours of CAD work (Maybe thousands?) before you can even start spending hundreds more programming all the parts on the CNC.
Then you still have to build it.

This is far beyond the capabilities of 97% of hobbyists with a CNC.

This person is a troll. Nobody is going to build this, so there's no point in discussing it further.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> I thought the op was a woman(?)...'marianmadeline'


Ok , now I’m understanding the question better


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ooooo...You baaaad, Rick! Lol!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Ooooo...You baaaad, Rick! Lol!


Trying my best to be subtle :grin:


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Trying my best to be subtle :grin:


Subtle, Rick ? Then put the rocks down. lol.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

thomas1389 said:


> Subtle, Rick ? Then put the rocks down. lol.


Somedays it’s hard to believe I’m still single :grin: (so I’ve been told)


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Somedays it’s hard to believe I’m still single :grin: (so I’ve been told)


"If you insulate it, they will come....."
>


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## marianmadalin91 (May 1, 2020)

ger21 said:


> You're asking for someone to make you a $250,000-$500,000 model for free.


Mister, you have a tendency to exagerate. A replica ??? A simple empty frame??? People have the tendency to exagerate and you make no exception !!! Please spare me of your useless discussions. If you don't want to help, walk away from this thread or you might end up getting blocked !


----------



## marianmadalin91 (May 1, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> I'd jump right on it but my shop is too small!


Thank you for your positive and generous attitude. We need more people like you in this world, but unfortunately there are not so many. The word free, as I see, upsets many here !!!


----------



## marianmadalin91 (May 1, 2020)

JOAT said:


> ger21 said:
> 
> 
> > You're asking for someone to make you a $250,000-$500,000 model for free.
> ...


Up to some point you're right, it does not cost anything at all getting made by very cheap plywood and polystyrene. But you turned this into a very long useless small talk !!! Like earlier, I'll give you the same advice: If you don't want to help, walk away !!!


----------



## marianmadalin91 (May 1, 2020)

1fizgig said:


> TBH, you'd be better off buying (or getting donated) your own CNC and doing it on site yourself with a team of friends.
> Remember also we're in lockdown currently.
> I don't have a CNC, but even if I did I hate to think how long it would need to run to make this.


And you'll donate me a CNC mr charity man ?


----------



## marianmadalin91 (May 1, 2020)

DaninVan said:


> RainMan 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > My biggest concern was *he* wanted a replica of the Spruce Goose
> ...


I am a male. But that's your problem right now ??? Just asking.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

marianmadalin91 said:


> A replica A simple empty frame


you still haven't answered the question..
specifically which aircraft???...
how much detail???...
who pays for the material???

w/o details all you'll get is speculation and low interest...

have you considered setting up your own CNC...
the cost of shipping should more than cover one or even two CNC's...

fill in your profile..
who are we talking to???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Walking away.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

marianmadalin91 said:


> I am a male. But that's your problem right now ??? Just asking.


You come here asking for free help and materials and now you're being rude. We don't allow that. Be polite or you are about to get yourself banned from this site.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rudemania?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

To me this is a joke, someone anonymous signs in and has an idea of something he can organize for everyone to contribute free to his cause so that he can be praised for putting it all together. And to add to that not even knowing what he really wants or how much effort and experience and expence is involved to get his dream by others. then to top it off by getting perturbed when people question what exactly what he wants.
I am not walking away, I am running.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...If you don't want to help, walk away from this thread or _you might end up getting blocked !_"
Wait...what? We have a new moderator???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Rudemania?


angrymania is more like it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> To me this is a joke, someone anonymous signs in and has an idea of something he can organize for everyone to contribute free to his cause so that he can be praised for putting it all together. And to add to that not even knowing what he really wants or how much effort and experience and expence is involved to get his dream by others. then to top it off by getting perturbed when people question what exactly what he wants.
> I am not walking away, I am running.
> Herb


an all w/o any validation to his organization...
maybe he just wants a toy for his kids....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...If you don't want to help, walk away from this thread or _you might end up getting blocked !_"
> Wait...what? We have a new moderator???


guess so...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

C'mon you guys; how hard can this be?
https://www.amazon.com/Jetfire-Bals...ords=balsa+wood+gliders&qid=1588613130&sr=8-7


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> C'mon you guys; how hard can this be?
> https://www.amazon.com/Jetfire-Bals...ords=balsa+wood+gliders&qid=1588613130&sr=8-7


is that in Canadian $$$ ???...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Blow up a set of plans for a large, stick model of a plane you like and use a band saw to cut the bulkheads. Build it just like the kit model. But you get the advantage of being able to use finish nails to hold the curves in place. Cover with light, unbleached muslin, glued in place, then shrunk and painted. Pick a plane with no visible motor parts. 

Cut the parts with a band saw, no CNC required, and probably not useful. You could do this easily with a decent small bandsaw such as the 10 inch WEN or Rikon. You could use a really good quality blade on a jig saw, but you'll do a lot of sanding. I would also cut out most of the inside of the bulkheads out to reduce the weight. Even 1/4 ply weight is going to add up fast.

Search for detailed plans for an oversized version of the plane you want to build (see link). If no plan is available, you're done. I'd use 1/4 inch BB ply for the bulkheads and then small blocks to attach the stringers to the bulkheads. You can cut the stringers to 1/2 inch thickness on a table saw, or buy 3/4 x1/2 molding (expensive, and you'll need a lot of it. You will need the strength of the small blocks to hold it rigid. 

I would add a long, strong "spine" the profile of the plane, glued into the top and bottom of the bulkheads for rigidity. You can find appropriate sized tires and use simple pipe for the landing gear. And if you choose a tail dragger, it will be even easier. Found the plan for the Bf 109 here https://www.pinterest.com/pin/62276407324717639/ free. Have it enlarged and printed on much larger sized "blueprint" white print paper. Duplicate the sections where you need multiple sized parts (bulkheads, wing ribs) 

If you use a Zerox duplication process, you can transfer the pattern to ply using wintergreen oil. 

The 109 has flat windscreens so that structure will be easier to make. The engine is also enclosed. The P51 Mutang's earliest model had a similar windscreen structure rather than a bubble top. The bubble top will be a serious pain to make, if you can make it at all. You could search for bubble canopies for large model aircraft, but I bet they're costly. Flat windows mean constructing the framework, then gluing in some clear plastic. This will require a bit of skill, but it is doable.

If I gave this my full attention (I won't), I'd set aside about 18 months for construction, minimum. But I wouldn't be surprised if that stretched out to 3 years if I built a 10 ft long model. The actual aircraft was just 28 ft long, a very compact plane that was built from before WWII to some years after in Spain, for example. It was eventually designated the Bf 109.

As to some comments in this strang, I am not a fan of rudeness, no matter who does it


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

If I was OP , instead of asking people to donate at a time when we’re heading into a possible world wide depression, I’d get a hold of Paul Allen’s sister . 
Paul has unfortunately passes away , but I believe his sister is in control of his bizzilions right now . 
Btw , Paul also had an aircraft museum, and seeing as his sisters the curator ,I doubt she has any interest in airplanes or anything historical


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You have done all the leg work on it Tom, Now he can build it.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

marianmadalin91 said:


> Up to some point you're right, it does not cost anything at all getting made by very cheap plywood and polystyrene. But you turned this into a very long useless small talk !!! Like earlier, I'll give you the same advice: If you don't want to help, walk away !!!


Even very cheap plywood and polystyrene has to be bought. So those will cost someone. 
Will I be blocked too? Blocked from what? This thread? The entire forum?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> C'mon you guys; how hard can this be?]


Wow, price on those has sure gone up since I was a kid.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My suggestion is to use Baltic Birch ply. More expensive, but more layers, cleaner cutting, no internal voids to weaken it, top grade glue and a fraction of the sanding the cheap stuff will require.

Cut BB slightly proud (outside) the line then sand down. If you use cheap ply, count on it splintering and requiring far more sanding. With the BB, lay green frog tape where the cut line will be, then draw the outline, then cut. Don't forget, you will also be cutting slight slots the depth and width of the long stringers. Cut the outside shape first with a half inch blade. Then use a 3/16 blade to make the tighter inside cuts. Cut short pieces of the stringer to glue in place in below and beside each slot. That will give you about a 5/8ths surface to glue and tack the stringers in place. That will do a lot for the ridgidity. You could probably use a one inch or so long pin nailer to hold the piece and glue together while it sets. 

If I were going to use pine, I'd shop for and select the lightest and dryest piece of clear pine I could find and cut it into strips for the stringers. Knots are too likely to buckle, not curve gently.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

marianmadalin91 said:


> And you'll donate me a CNC mr charity man ?


Hey, no need to be rude. I was simply suggesting a path that would be more likely to get you the result you want with the least inconvenience or difficulty to all.
If I could afford a CNC in the first place, then maybe I'd have offered to help at least, but attacking like that is no way to gain support.

I would certainly not be keen to donate based on your current behaviour. We're mostly regular people here with woodworking experience (of different levels), not super wealthy and able to just give everything away, especially to someone that doesn't respond to reasonable questions to understand the brief.

There are so many costs to account for, transport notwithstanding. You haven't come to the party with a lot of answers to reasonable questions, please at least have some respect for those trying to help come up with a way to resolve your request, regardless of how ideal it looks to your "give me everything for free" model.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1fizgig said:


> Hey, no need to be rude. I was simply suggesting a path that would be more likely to get you the result you want with the least inconvenience or difficulty to all.
> If I could afford a CNC in the first place, then maybe I'd have offered to help at least, but attacking like that is no way to gain support.
> 
> I would certainly not be keen to donate based on your current behaviour. We're mostly regular people here with woodworking experience (of different levels), not super wealthy and able to just give everything away, especially to someone that doesn't respond to reasonable questions to understand the brief.
> ...


let him build it there w/ conventional shop tools...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> let him build it there w/ conventional shop tools...


Naah Stick, a CNC is a must. Conventional tools only cut, trim, connect stuff, don't wanna use those, do we? We could put skis on the model so you can feel at home, right? >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Naah Stick, a CNC is a must. Conventional tools only cut, trim, connect stuff, don't wanna use those, do we? We could put skis on the model so you can feel at home, right? >


leave me outta this...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> leave me outta this...


:grin: You can do the inlay work on the Iron Cross on the wings and fuselage.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> :grin: You can do the inlay work on the Iron Cross on the wings and fuselage.


nope...
you were going great guns there for awhile...
you build it...
no excuses...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh well, I guess that ends this string.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

good


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Delusion: a mistaken idea or belief. Poor man. As my old granny used to say, more to be pitied than censured. But then again, he/she has provided a little humour in these trying times.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Well this was interesting.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Some concerns that it may have been a 'fly-by-night' scheme...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Some concerns that it may have been a 'fly-by-night' scheme...


Took me a sec, as that flew right over my head


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'Props' for getting it...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Dan , as I never understood this ‘pilot’ project from the beginning


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

High flying ideas were buzzing the Router Forum field in this string. When I was a kid we made a crude airplane toy we could sit in. Brother in law was with CAA and FAA and used to take us flying in his club's tail dragger. So pretending to fly was great fun.

The ideas have got me thinking about making a fancy version of such a toy for some of the great grandkids. Maybe produce a pilot or two in the family. So as much fun as been had, it is also stimulating thoughts of fun toys with a stick that actually raises and lowers wings and nose/tail. And if I make it wide enough, I can play in it if the kids aren't. To them it would be a two seater. What fun.

Betcha James's grandchildren would love to help make this thing and would probably love it. Doesn't have to be aerodynamically correct, it's a toy.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> The ideas have got me thinking about making a fancy version of such a toy for some of the great grandkids. Maybe produce a pilot or two in the family. So as much fun as been had, it is also stimulating thoughts of fun toys with a stick that actually raises and lowers wings and nose/tail. And if I make it wide enough, I can play in it if the kids aren't. To them it would be a two seater. What fun.


Lost any interest I had in flying about half way thru my first hot landing. If you want an interesting build, do a search for ornithopter plans.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Lost any interest I had in flying about half way thru my first hot landing. If you want an interesting build, do a search for ornithopter plans.


It looks like something I need to make for the two granddaughters. I know the oldest one would love one, and of course, I get to play with it to make sure it works right.:grin:


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Great idea Tom,& something I'd love to make with their help of course,(when curfew is relaxed) James.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MEBCWD said:


> It looks like something I need to make for the two granddaughters. I know the oldest one would love one, and of course, I get to play with it to make sure it works right.:grin:


Check The Ornithopter Society. Should have info on manned flights, among other things.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Hmmmmm.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colditz_Cock
Just thinking out loud.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The attached are drawings of how I'd go about making a kid sized play airplane. I have only drawn it with the stick controlling aileron movements, side to side tilt.

Still thinking about how to facilitate up down tilt. Any thoughts?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

There was a semi-documentary type movie a couple of years ago (or more?) about a bunch of kids in a US coal mining town that got into making rockets. I can't remember the name of the movie, but it was worth watching.
Why do i mention this? well they digressed into making a rocket sled. 

I found it! And NOT a "couple of years ago"...
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132477/
'October Sky'


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

October Sky is so good that I bought it again recently in DVD. I had it on tape, but the format is not the same. Very inspiring movie.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> There was a semi-documentary type movie a couple of years ago (or more?) about a bunch of kids in a US coal mining town that got into making rockets. I can't remember the name of the movie, but it was worth watching.
> Why do i mention this? well they digressed into making a rocket sled.
> 
> I found it! And NOT a "couple of years ago"...
> ...


I seen it back in the day and really enjoyed it also. That was back in the good old days when I wasn’t subjected to transgenders and gays in every cotton picking movie


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Amen to that, Rick! CBC has made it painful to watch ANYTHING of theirs. Hey, I don't give a rat's ass what people do in the privacy of their own homes; I just don't need to have every drama and/or comedy production rubbing my face in it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Amen to that, Rick! CBC has made it painful to watch ANYTHING of theirs. Hey, I don't give a rat's ass what people do in the privacy of their own homes; I just don't need to have every drama and/or comedy production rubbing my face in it.


It’s bad enough I have to try and tolerate it, but children shouldn’t have to be subjected to it especially


----------

